# Best Gyno Flare Up Meds??



## G3 (Feb 9, 2011)

What would you guys recommend be kept on hand in case of a Gyno flare up? I am going to do some NPP in the Spring and don't have any experience with 19-nors. Letro? Prami? Caber? I will be using Aromasin on cycle.


----------



## paolo584 (Feb 9, 2011)

nolva, letro if you get gyno


----------



## AmM (Feb 9, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> nolva, letro if you get gyno



Nolva should not be used with 19-nors.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've always been a fan of Letrozole.  Tamoxifen can lower IGF levels and is not, imo, a first choice for anything.  I don't know about using Letrozole and Anastrozole together though.  I would think it to be redundant as it is two AI's and Letrozole is extremely effective.  Someone more knowledgeable than I will have to comment.


----------



## antziti (Feb 9, 2011)

AmM said:


> Nolva should not be used with 19-nors.


 
exactly! never take nolv with deca or any other 19-nor. with that being said, i would always start with nolv (tamoxifen) if that doesn't work i'de try adex (anastrozole) if that doesn't work i'de go cabaser (cabergoline) and finally if all else fails letro (letrozole) just my 2cents & 15yrs of experience. and the fact that i'm extremely prone to gyno.


----------



## pask3r (Feb 14, 2011)

Letro is fairly close to a god of medicine for me. I had natural gyno that it literally destroyed. So, I keep that on hand in mass amounts.


----------



## antziti (Feb 15, 2011)

basic research of each individual ancillarie med show the following facts to be true;

1) NOLVADEX should always be used as a first choice/preventative measure against estrogen related gyno. however, nolvadex does not prevent estrogen build-up in the body but only in affected areas such as the nipples.
2)ANASTROZOLE should be the second choice proven to reduce estrogen buildup by up to %50
3)EXEMESTANE should be the next resort having shown to reduce estrogen by up to %85
4)LETROZOLE being the big-daddy of anti-estrogens should be used when all else fails. letrozole is proven to ruduce estrogen by %98 and in some tests was shown to remove estrogen entirely. keep in mind some estrogen is always necessary for proper muscle formation.

NOTE: none of these however, will be effective against progesterone related issues. such as with deca-durabolin (nandralone decanoate) for this issue one should look into cabaser or bromocriptine. also keep in mind that nolvadex should never be used with deca as it may cause an adverse reaction and may even make things worse.

all of the above information was found by doing basic research of each individual ancillarie medication. this research should ALWAYS be done prior to putting anything in your body including supplements!

i would also like to add that if you are prone to gyno and know this to be a fact you may want to start with anastrozole(arimadex) instead of nolvadex. i have found this to work best for me and i am extremely prone to gyno. and remember, everyone's body is different. so do your research and see whats best for you. good luck!


----------



## G3 (Feb 15, 2011)

antziti said:


> NOTE: none of these however, will be effective against progesterone related issues. such as with deca-durabolin (nandralone decanoate) for this issue one should look into cabaser or bromocriptine. also keep in mind that nolvadex should never be used with deca as it may cause an adverse reaction and may even make things worse.


 
Isn't Prami also effective for progesterone related gyno?


----------



## MDR (Feb 15, 2011)

G3 said:


> Isn't Prami also effective for progesterone related gyno?



Prami or Caber is often run alongside any 19-Nor.  Caber works better for me because I don't like some of the sides from Prami, but Prami is a bit stronger, IMHO.


----------



## antziti (Feb 15, 2011)

G3 said:


> Isn't Prami also effective for progesterone related gyno?


 
yes, you are correct. i would also like to add to my post that some studies claim that letro is in fact effective against progesterone. i myself have never had a progesterone issue and cannot say for sure. so before people go nuts saying that letro is in fact effective just note that i did say i wasn't sure on that issue. i would like to here from people that have experience with the issue.


----------



## G3 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback, guys. I learn something, everyday, from the guys on this site!


----------



## freakinhuge (Feb 15, 2011)

I would also say letro is the way to go, very strong but works great.


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 24, 2011)

Do you have prolactin induced gyno, or estrogen, mammary gland growth or pubertal gyno? Lactating nipples?

There are many causes of gyno... and no one answer.


----------



## G3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Russianstar said:


> Do you have prolactin induced gyno, or estrogen, mammary gland growth or pubertal gyno? Lactating nipples?
> 
> There are many causes of gyno... and no one answer.


 
Prevention only, so far.


----------

